# Possum Hollow Arts and Craft Fair



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Anyone going? 

I expect not, but if you do, don‘t look for me there. I‘m going in the opposite direction this weekend. 

I use Possum Hollow as a reference to where I live. Thought this would be fun way to prove to HarryG that such a place does, indeed, exist. Of course, I’m surrrrre he never doubted me. 

Now if only Fish Trap Cut would have a tractor show……..


Possum Hollow


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

John,
I won't be going either. 
Actually I have a couple roads near me that have unique names like that. Fox Hollow and Punkim Hollow come to mind. Yep, and I'm in New York. :dazed: 

One of these days John I gotta come down there and have a cold one with ya. Maybe try some fishing.

Early Deer/Bear season up in the upstate NY Adirondack Mountains next week. I might go up to my cabin and give it a try.

Harry:usaflag:


----------

